# Hello From On. Canada



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Folks 
My name is Paul and I'm new here and reasonably new to archery... 
Aprox 3 yrs ago my wife and I decided to get my then 6 yr old ADHD son involved in archery... he had no luck with team sports...
So we signed up for lessons and the two of us started shooting... my Daughter soon joined us... Last year my Son used money he had earned to buy a used compound bow from a customer of mine. He is now 9... 6 weeks ago he broke 200 in 10m/30' Ten Ring and now averages 245... 

I'm mostly here to learn about equipment and tuning, as I know nothing about the equipment we now use...
I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Paul. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome Paul.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

welcome to AT! Where in Ontario are you located?


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

:welcomesign::rockband::set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

GWN_Nuge said:


> welcome to AT! Where in Ontario are you located?


I'm in London


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at


----------

